# [gcc] emerge -s system

## bdouxx

salut

J'ai un petit truc que je ne comprend pas... J'ai installé il y a un moment gcc 4.5.3-r2 et 4.6.2

```
# eix -sve gcc

* sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

        (2.95)  *2.95.3-r9 ~*2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   *3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s *3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

        (4.3)   ~4.3.3-r2!s 4.3.4!s ~4.3.5!s ~4.3.6-r1!s

        (4.4)   ~4.4.2!s ~4.4.3-r3!s 4.4.4-r2!s 4.4.5!s ~4.4.6-r1!s

        (4.5)   (~)4.5.1-r1!s (~)4.5.2!s 4.5.3-r1!s (~)4.5.3-r2!s

        (4.6)   {M}**4.6.0!s {M}**4.6.1-r1!s {M}(**)4.6.2!s

        {altivec bootstrap boundschecking build cxx d doc fixed-point fortran gcj go graphite gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libffi libssp lto mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}                                                                     

     Installed versions:  Version: 4.5.3-r2(4.5)!s

                          Date:    20:22:12 14/12/2011

                          USE:     cxx fortran gcj gtk mudflap multilib nls nptl openmp -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -fixed-point -graphite -hardened -libffi -libssp -lto -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla                                                                               

                          Version: 4.6.2(4.6)!s

                          Date:    15:07:41 22/01/2012

                          USE:     cxx fortran gcj gtk mudflap multilib nls nptl openmp -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -fixed-point -go -graphite -hardened -libffi -libssp -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla                                                                                

     Best versions/slot:  3.4.6-r2(3.4)!s 4.1.2(4.1)!s 4.3.4(4.3)!s 4.4.5(4.4)!s (~)4.5.3-r2(4.5)!s {M}(**)4.6.2(4.6)!s

     Package sets:        system

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection

     License:             GPL-3 LGPL-3 || ( GPL-3 libgcc libstdc++ gcc-runtime-library-exception-3.1 ) FDL-1.2

```

le gcc actif est le 4.5.3

```
ordi_# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.2
```

pourtant quand je veux faire un emerge -e sytem, c'est le 4.6.2 qu'il veut recompiler

```
# emerge -pe system |grep gcc

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.5-r2 

[ebuild   R   #] sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2 
```

Et cela ne me semble pas normal...

----------

## guilc

Cela me semble normal : le SET "system" ne précise pas de slot, donc portage prend ce qu'il trouve de plus récent, donc la 4.6. portage n'a que faire de savoir quelle est la version active !

----------

## d2_racing

Tu dois faire ceci :

```

# gcc-config set 2

# gcc-config -l

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Si tu veux vraiment, tu peux tout recompiler, mais le choix final te reviens.

----------

